# Cigarette smokers generally smoke one brand, vapers have multiple brands, why?



## Waine (4/10/16)

Something that intrigues me about vaping. As ex smokers most of us smoked one particular brand of cigarette. Very few smokers dance between different brands. Sure -- now and again we picked up a different brand for a change, but you get what I mean.

With vaping it seems the opposite. Most of us are continually trying new flavors of juice. Most serious vapers have a large variety of juice at their disposal. Why is this so? Is it due to the very nature of vaping, that the variety of flavored juice is part of enjoying the whole experience? Are we continuously on the hunt for that perfect juice? Is there a "morning" juice, an "evening" juice? Or a juice you like with a particular drink, or after a certain meal?

I usually try a new juice and think: "This is it, my perfect juice." But then I get sick of it and want to try another, and another. I cannot settle on a juice I can call my favourite. Can anyone relate?

Sometimes I feel if I did like only one or maybe two, maximum three juices, this would make life easier.

What are your opinions on this? Do you have one brand you enjoy most of the time, or are you continually chopping and changing. Do vapers really need such a wide range of juice?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 7


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

Great point you bring up @Waine - and I can identify with that.

As a smoker, I pretty much stuck to Rothmans Blue for most of my 17 years.

But now I have loads of very different juices.

For me, the reason is that the juices are very different - more different than say two different cigarettes.

I mean, Witchers Brew Blackbird (a tobacco) versus say Paulies Guava with added menthol - are so different - and so pleasurable in their difference.

I have found that I like to always have a few vaping flavours on tap
- a hard hitting tobacco - for when I want a proper throat hit and vape
- a refreshing vape - a fruity menthol in my case
- something different - whatever is going - to mix it up a bit and give some variety

So I usually have those three up and running at all times. The first two are like "staples" which I cannot do without. I have my favourites for those two categories. The last one "something different" is important for me because it keeps me interested and entertained.

I find for me that alternating between those three categories is most rewarding. I.e. a few toots of the refreshing vape, followed by one or two toots of a strong tobacco - gives me the pleasure I crave from the vape. Too much of one flavour is not good for me.

This is something I could not do with cigarettes - so I cherish being able to do it with vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas (4/10/16)

i feel like its because we felt so sh*t and dead on the stinkies it didnt matter, like torture once in a while you want a new device but you get use to the lashes lol ... 

now that we living everything tastes good, like boobies, there's so many to choose from you cant decide whats the best 

no but seriously, a cigarette is tobacco and the flavour doesnt change dramatically from brand to brand, where as with vape juice, you could pick up 4 different brands of the same flavor lets say a strawberry milkshake, and all 4 will be almost completely different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## picautomaton (4/10/16)

I think it's due to vape tasting 1000 times better than smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

I can't figure it out either. I've been drinking coffee every morning for the last forty years and I can't do without it. If I vape coffee in the morning, it takes a week and I'm sick of it and want something else.

I'd also like to know what's up with dogs. In their natural state, they are scavengers which will eat almost anything. But pet food companies will warn you to gradually change a dog over from one type of biscuits/pellets to another because they get a runny stomach if you do it too quickly. Does this now mean that dogs in the wild have constant diarrhea because they're not getting the exact same type of food every day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## HPBotha (4/10/16)

RichJB said:


> I can't figure it out either. I've been drinking coffee every morning for the last forty years and I can't do without it. If I vape coffee in the morning, it takes a week and I'm sick of it and want something else.
> 
> I'd also like to know what's up with dogs. In their natural state, they are scavengers which will eat almost anything. But pet food companies will warn you to gradually change a dog over from one type of biscuits/pellets to another because they get a runny stomach if you do it too quickly. Does this now mean that dogs in the wild have constant diarrhea because they're not getting the exact same type of food every day?


I get dry knuckles and dry mouth.....

back to the real issue ... personally i have an all day vape, and really have tried to get onto another all day, but just cannot (nearly one year every month 5 bottles of 50ml).... so i am stuck with Zodiac CB2.... but on the odd occasion you step up the game and pop out the dripper and have a good tobacco vape. Personally my all day vape is of the bakery variety, i am overweight and have diabetes so if i'd eat a cinnamon bun every morning i would be asleep every day at 9, not cool. so i vape what i cannot have. I am still overweight, but don't fall asleep .... that often.

But prior to hitting the all day vape, it was a new juice every 3rd day almost, and on rotation...so ja, i think i got domesticated ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/10/16)

Really interesting topic this.

I could only stand Peter Blue (sad I still remember the code name) for the damn things.

BUT, I suspect that is it - it was so harsh (inhaling actual smoke), that it came down to "what you could handle."

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

I think it might be that your body doesn't interpret tobacco as nutrition, so there is no need to get a varied diet of it. You get sick of certain foods because your body is getting enough of the nutrients/vitamins/minerals which that food provides and now craves something else. With tobacco, it's something the body doesn't need so you don't have a natural mechanism to crave something else. I dunno, that's my interpretation. It's also why we're able to drink the same brand of coffee or alcohol for years on end. It's not providing any nutrition as such so your body doesn't tire of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/10/16)

I think another (disturbing) element here will be the DIY folk who chop and change multiple flavours daily. I have a 7 odd devices and carry 3 with me (as in take them to work - not physically carry them...) and each one has a different juice in. I then take 2 or 3 different juices with me to refill (from the ones I filled up in the morning) so I can easily go through 6 or so flavours a day and each day will be new batch of juices. 

As DIY'ers make a vast array of juices from fruits to creams and tobacco to menthols - it is a pleasurable 'taste' and flavour exploration. Each day is a new journey and that is why I love to make my own potions. 

With cigarettes, it's like having oats for breakfast, lunch and dinner every day...
With vaping, I have a full buffet at a different restaurant every day. 

I'm not saying non DIY folk can't enjoy the same buffet, it's just easier and cheaper to whip up some fantastical concoction at the drop of a hat - small batch, large batch, whatever. If I feel like a strawberry something or the other, I have it ready in 2 minutes - I don't have to shlep off to the Vape shop or wait for vape mail...

To coin a phrase - Variety is the spice of life...

Amen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

I'm quite the opposite... I have basically one juice... and I play with hardware to drive that juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/10/16)

I also think that with the stinkies we didn't really taste anything, but as we turned to vaping we discovered a whole world of taste again.

And then there's the variety of flavours that are available. With smokes there wasn't much on offer, with vaping, as @Nicholas said, you can find several different versions of the same flavour profile.

And, then there's the fact that we're vapers and therefore we're on an endless search for that perfect setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

If your taste is better, wouldn't you be less likely to change juices, though? I can imagine changing juices if you can't taste anything so you keep trying to get more out of a juice when it's your taste buds that's the problem. It also doesn't explain why I still drink the same coffee as when smoking and still enjoy it, yet I can't vape coffee for long without getting sick of it. Maybe juices are just too rich and, being just flavours instead of actual foodstuffs, we can't take much of them?


----------



## Neal (4/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm quite the opposite... I have basically one juice... and I play with hardware to drive that juice!



Dr. Rob, with all the possible combinations of mods/tanks you have there you could probably work out the winning lotto numbers before you find your perfect set up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibo (4/10/16)

I can't vape the same juice 2 days in a row it just doesn't taste good on day 2. Hence a different juice for every day. Different strokes...


----------



## Huffapuff (4/10/16)

RichJB said:


> If your taste is better, wouldn't you be less likely to change juices, though? I can imagine changing juices if you can't taste anything so you keep trying to get more out of a juice when it's your taste buds that's the problem. It also doesn't explain why I still drink the same coffee as when smoking and still enjoy it, yet I can't vape coffee for long without getting sick of it. Maybe juices are just too rich and, being just flavours instead of actual foodstuffs, we can't take much of them?



I speak for myself here, but finally experiencing taste again after smoking for nearly two decades - I want all the flavours! It isn't a case of not having taste buds but quite the opposite. I'm like the blind man who can now see - I'm not going to limit myself to one colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/10/16)

Some greats viewpoints here. I guess this is proof that vaping is worlds apart from smoking. Cannot even remotely compare the two. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

I once did a contract where we were pressed for time and had Big Macs for lunch every day for about two weeks. By the end, I could not face a Big Mac and didn't eat one for about six months thereafter. Now I'm fine, I can have a Big Mac once a month and it's OK. But why can I drink 4-5 cups of the same brand of coffee every day for years on end and it never bothers me, but I can't eat a Big Mac every lunchtime for two weeks without getting heartily sick of it? Why can I have a Windhoek draught with dinner every night and it's fine, but if I had avocado with dinner every night I would very soon tire of it and not want to face it?

For me, smoking fits with the coffee and the Windhoek, I could have it every day without ever changing brand or getting tired of it. Vaping flavours fit with the Big Macs and the avocado. If I have the same thing for longer than a few days, I tire of it very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/10/16)

Waine said:


> Something that intrigues me about vaping. As ex smokers most of us smoked one particular brand of cigarette. Very few smokers dance between different brands. Sure -- now and again we picked up a different brand for a change, but you get what I mean.
> 
> With vaping it seems the opposite. Most of us are continually trying new flavors of juice. Most serious vapers have a large variety of juice at their disposal. Why is this so? Is it due to the very nature of vaping, that the variety of flavored juice is part of enjoying the whole experience? Are we continuously on the hunt for that perfect juice? Is there a "morning" juice, an "evening" juice? Or a juice you like with a particular drink, or after a certain meal?
> 
> ...


I am lucky in the registry that I make a juice that I love,a simple ry4 menthol but lately I've had the hankering to try something new but I'm too lazy to try any. I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## RichJB (5/10/16)

I asked about this on another forum and a poster who works in sensory perception pointed me to this page. It's a quite technical but very interesting read which reveals just how deep and connected our sense of 'flavour' is with our other senses. This is perhaps a key factor in understanding why we respond the way we do. Inhaling cigarette smoke has no 'food' connotations. But vaping peach flavour juice does. Does the lack of sight (we can't see a peach when we vape it), sound (we can't hear ourselves eating the peach when we vape it), colour (there is no orange/yellow/red peach hue to vapour) and texture (we can't actually feel the peach flesh in our mouths) contribute to the vaping peach flavour becoming 'frustrating' over a period? Are we creating an expectation in our bodies that the vapour cannot meet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

When I used to smoke "full time" I bought my cigarettes in the same habbit that the smoking was. I just didn't want to ask for something else. BUT when I had a diffirent brand at a braai for instance, I would get that next time I went to the shop. But it was habbit to ask for my brand. Even with Vaping I have my everyday/allday vape , and then some in betweeners (but still three flavors from one company) that I like to mix it up with.

I honestly do not compare smoking to vaping for, or maybe because of, a couple of reasons. 
1. When I used to smoke, I did not change brands to "chase clouds/flavor" 
2. I did not trawl classified sections for someone's second hand stinkies
3. I did not post pictures in a smoking forum's (do they exist?) "whats between your fingers" thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Waine (7/10/16)

@Anneries Some Good points. ️ I guess vaping is more of a process, and experience, even an art, something you can become a connoisseur at. 

To non smokers, I always use the analogy of a coffee enthusiast. One who buys a few coffee machines and all the coffee trays with the little containers of different flavors. They obviously enjoy the caffeine and the experience. Us vapers enjoy the nicotine and the experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Anneries said:


> When I used to smoke "full time" I bought my cigarettes in the same habbit that the smoking was. I just didn't want to ask for something else. BUT when I had a diffirent brand at a braai for instance, I would get that next time I went to the shop. But it was habbit to ask for my brand. Even with Vaping I have my everyday/allday vape , and then some in betweeners (but still three flavors from one company) that I like to mix it up with.
> 
> I honestly do not compare smoking to vaping for, or maybe because of, a couple of reasons.
> 1. When I used to smoke, I did not change brands to "chase clouds/flavor"
> ...



Great post @Anneries 
"Whats between your fingers thread" - lol
Imagine that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (7/10/16)

Anyone making some Camel juice??? Lol


----------



## AniDey (7/10/16)

RichJB said:


> But why can I drink 4-5 cups of the same brand of coffee every day for years on end and it never bothers me, but I can't eat a Big Mac every lunchtime for two weeks without getting heartily sick of it? Why can I have a Windhoek draught with dinner every night and it's fine, but if I had avocado with dinner every night I would very soon tire of it and not want to face it


Because you are addicted to coffee, @RichJB 
Can you do without it? Without freaking out?
In the case of the Windhoek, I think the addiction is not as bad. Most people start drinking coffee years before they have their first beer. Hence the stronger/deeper addiction. 
I'm lucky to have missed the coffee train. I only have it if I have a cookie or beskuit to dunk. The same with tea. 
But I go through 2L of juice a day, of various fruit. I have my preference, but have a few in rotation. 
It doesn't give me a fix like coffee, I have it when I'm thirsty.


----------



## RichJB (7/10/16)

People are addicted to vaping as well, though. Why can they drink the same brand of coffee for years without wanting to change, but can't vape the same brand of juice for years?

There are some flavours we just don't seem to tire of, and some we do. Take bread. I'm sure most of us eat it on a daily basis and have done for as long as we can remember. Yet you won't hear anybody saying "Ag, I'm so gatvol of the taste of bread." But now you take that same person and give him spaghetti bolognaise every night for two weeks, guaranteed he will complain and not want it again. Why doesn't he get sick of bread in the same way?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

The big reason why we vape different juices is because they are available. I smoked camel because I enjoyed it the most out of all the tobacco tastes available for cigarettes. I was loyal to the brand for 25 years and now that I vape I can understand why I would never consider returning to the smokes. Tastes are as diverse as the West Coast fynbos. As a smoker I conditioned my taste buds over a long period of time to get used to the taste of a cigarette and even convinced my mind that it tasted good.
Now that my taste is back to normal again there is no way my brain and buds allow me to prefer Camel taste over banana, strawberry milkshake, coffee cake, mint ice cream, naartjie popsicle and so on.
Glad I did the switch from a monotonous taste to the palate pleasing variety up for offer.


----------



## AniDey (7/10/16)

RichJB said:


> People are addicted to vaping as well, though. Why can they drink the same brand of coffee for years without wanting to change, but can't vape the same brand of juice for years?
> 
> There are some flavours we just don't seem to tire of, and some we do. Take bread. I'm sure most of us eat it on a daily basis and have done for as long as we can remember. Yet you won't hear anybody saying "Ag, I'm so gatvol of the taste of bread." But now you take that same person and give him spaghetti bolognaise every night for two weeks, guaranteed he will complain and not want it again. Why doesn't he get sick of bread in the same way?


Because you can have it with butter, or peanut butter and syrup or jam, or marmite or scrambled eggs, or .... or.... Braaibroodjies!
I wonder if the Italians eat spaghetti bolognaise more often?


----------



## RichJB (7/10/16)

Well then take a glass of milk. Not with Nesquik or anything else in. Just plain milk. People can have a glass of milk every morning their whole lives. They will never say that they are tired of milk and don't want to drink it anymore. Some people are lactose intolerant but that's a different thing. For people who can take milk, they will have it in their tea and coffee, in their breakfast cereal, drink a glass of it, and never once feel that they have got tired of the taste and don't want it any more.

One thing I wouldn't be able to do, though, is to drink a Milky Lane milkshake every day because that I would tire of quite quickly. Why? What is in that which isn't in plain milk? Answer: flavourings. And a bunch of sugar too. But I don't think that's the problem, I think the problem is with the flavourings. Things like milk and bread have a very plain and subtle taste. But a milkshake has a very rich and in-yer-face flavour. We just can't take too much of it before getting sick of it. I suspect this is the problem with vape juices too. The flavour is just too rich and up front.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Anyone making some Camel juice??? Lol


Here you go @Bush Vaper , very close: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-7#post-413351

I have subsequently mixed a "normal" (not light) Camel, but have yet to taste it.


----------

